# TLD Stage goggle sizing



## AlDrag (Dec 31, 2019)

Just purchased my first full face (TLD Stage) and tried using my old snow goggles at the bike park as I hadn't gotten anything else yet.
The goggles were mostly fine but they were riding higher than I liked (bottom of the goggles slightly touching my eye socket I think, so vision below me was obscured).
Do goggles come in different height sizes? Something a bit taller would solve my problem. Maybe it's also the helmet just doesn't fit my head right, like my head is too tall or something, but it's pretty snug.

Now I'm worried the helmet is a bad fit...


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I find that my Smith squad xl puts upwards pressure on my stage helmet and downward pressure on the bridge of my nose. 
I really like the goggles and want to try the regular squads, but can't find the difference in dimensions anywhere.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

rain164845 said:


> I find that my Smith squad xl puts upwards pressure on my stage helmet and downward pressure on the bridge of my nose.
> I really like the goggles and want to try the regular squads, but can't find the difference in dimensions anywhere.


I went ahead and bought the regular squads and they fit great

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

We designed the STAGE around running glasses and smaller goggles. Squad XL's and Airbrakes fit, but, we always knew this type of rider wont be wearing these as much. Glad you found fit, I personally run the squads on the Stage (and D4) and Love them.
Great visibility and comfort.


----------

